# Katy Rodeo Parade - HUGE SUCCESS!



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She looked just fine-parade watchers are not going to be picking her apart. Goos behavior counts for a lot!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

She is amazing for any age much more for a four year old!!

She is darling in pink.
Oh my all those people and she didn't bat an eye, except at the Belgian's of course.
You look great, nice posture, the cart looks great.


I would not even take Pilgrim to a parade, he would have killed me or worse someone else.

:clap:More photos of the *Pony of the Month *:happydance:


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks! I'm really lucky to have use of this cart. Its a bit banged up since its stored outside-ish, but its definitely functional and has served its purpose well. 

I'm going to be honest, I was prepared for a full Sour-blow out xD I had her halter on under her bridle and a lead line in my bag, just in case- but she proved that I worried for nothing! She behaved better than even some of our parade vetrans! 

I'm excited to see the rest of the pictures, and they'll definitely be posted as soon as I get them <3


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Uber cute!!!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Well done, both of you!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Congrats, what an awesome experience. I love the "did you get my good side" picture. What a sweet face- no fire-breathing killer pony there!! You two look great together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

haha, thanks everyone! I think the only thing that would have made it better is if I hadn't drank an entire snapple tea can right before line up. I had to pee SO badly from line up at 8 am until 11:30 when it ended. Talk about painful, especially in a cart with no shocks! LOL.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

She looked adorable! Too bad I actually could've made it since Henny's appointment was moved to 2:15. He was too busy getting loved on at the vet's anyways haha, he gets absolutely spoiled there. How crowded was it? I'd love to make it next year!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Looks like you two had a great time. Sour looks adorable and so well behaved!! 


I hope you don't mind, I took the liberty of messing around a bit with that first picture and I thiiiiink I got it to behave a bit better for you. Not 100% but somewhat better! Sassy cameras! :lol:


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Kayella- we missed you! It was actually REALLY crowded this year compared to previous years. They changed the route and it seemed to help a lot. Plus we got to tour old time Katy in the process of walking the parade, so that was pretty neat. They estimated 50 entries and about 2000 people came to see the parade. Quite the turn out!

Wallaby- <3 <3 <3 you're now my bestest friend ever  Thats way better! Now maybe I can actually use it for my facebook profile  hehe


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*a special four yearold*

hiya she looks well indeed and shes done great, she looks so relaxed there and i can see in you face how proud of her you are.
she will mussle up in a while and she will look a fine looking little mare.
many thanks for shareing you pictures thay are beautiful.
and you both have enjoyed a special day out and your little girl proved her self.
and well done on her training as well you done a good job.
love the pink on your little girl i think quincy has some compertition lol.
many thanks.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks Michaelvanessa! Yeah, I'm anxious for her to loose the belly and get back in shape, she looks aweful when compared to her summer pics last year, but I know it will come back in time 

I like the pink too! I was originally going to do purple but I could only find a pink bonnet (its actually for a pony, I had to 'fix' it as you can see xD) and fleece to make polos, so I went with pink. She can definitely pull it off!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Glad all went well. 
Just a side note since I haven't seen pictures before now, your breaching does not looked hooked correctly or at all. The cart is going to far forward and the traces are getting too much slack. This could be a big problem if you go down even a small slope.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for the note, Yeah, I was talking about the breeching with Michael and a few other people earlier. They are attached to the rings where I was told they should be attached, but I think the breeching it self, as well as the pieces that attach it to the cart (sorry, I dont know what they're called) are WAY too big for her which is a huge problem (you can see them hanging down by her belly in the pictures). I'm saving right now to buy new breeching to fix that. Any suggestions on how to 'fix' it temporarily? One thing I've tried doing is double looping the pieces that attach the breeching to the cart, which shortened them considerably and helped keep the cart in place, but I wasn't sure how safe that is.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yay Sour!! Good pony!!!

Great pictures!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Endiku said:


> Thanks for the note, Yeah, I was talking about the breeching with Michael and a few other people earlier. They are attached to the rings where I was told they should be attached, but I think the breeching it self, as well as the pieces that attach it to the cart (sorry, I dont know what they're called) are WAY too big for her which is a huge problem (you can see them hanging down by her belly in the pictures). I'm saving right now to buy new breeching to fix that. Any suggestions on how to 'fix' it temporarily? One thing I've tried doing is double looping the pieces that attach the breeching to the cart, which shortened them considerably and helped keep the cart in place, but I wasn't sure how safe that is.


It is a bit big but it needs moved up several inches and it is not hooked correctly. Moving up and wrapping the straps properly should work. Taffy has photo's on how to do it.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Congrats!!! You guys looked awesome!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I think I'll need to punch new holes in it then, its on its smallest setting and is still hanging down a lot. *sigh* and they told me it was for Size B miniatures! I'll look up how to correctly attach it too. Thanks for catching that ^_^


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Endiku said:


> I think I'll need to punch new holes in it then, its on its smallest setting and is still hanging down a lot. *sigh* and they told me it was for Size B miniatures! I'll look up how to correctly attach it too. Thanks for catching that ^_^


It is very common to have to punch holes so don't worry about that. Minis are so different in size and shape that not one size fits all.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'll need to buy a special leather puncher for that, right? I'd hate to do it wrong. I need to punch a hole in the breeching to make it shorter anyways.

Ok, I looked at Taffy's thread but now I'm even more confused xD I was told that my breeching should be attached to the small metal ring on the underside of my cart shafts, which I did. I cropped two of my pictures of the harness on two different miniatures for you to see where I attached it, and color coded it to make it easier to see. I'm sure I'll be embarressed when I see where it actually goes xD

Online though, its just saying 'attach breeching to shaft' and in a few of Taffy's pictures it looks like it might be some how wrapped around? I'm so confused!

Here are my pictures.

Blue is the shaft, red is the breeching, yellow is the ring that I attached it to on the cart shaft. That red circle is the hold back strap and as you can see it is HUGE for some reason. That is the piece that I often double over to make the breeching 'fit' better.











Here the same harness is on a bigger gelding.

Blue is the hold back strap, still huge, red is the ring on the cart shaft, yellow is where the breeching and holdback strap connect with a ring.










Ideally the breeching should be hitting right at the point of her butt, right?


Agh, harness fitting is maddening! xD


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*breeching*

hiya ill explane what and how the breeching ataches.
you have the back strap and the crupper then the loin strap feeds through to the breeching via the 2 forks in the loin strap so thats your hight adjustment.
ok i will run you step by step. | |
your shaft should have some ds that look like this [| |this is the top of the shaft. this is the bottom | | the breeching ds are on the bottom of the shaft as you look down from the top. 
ok your breeching strap goes through the d and then comes round the shaft and the trace runs parralell with the shaft and the strap wrapps round the trace (trace flat against the shaft) and back through the breeching d and back to the breeching buckle the breeching ds are about 6-8-10 inchs from were the loin strap goes ferther along the shaft.
and adjusted so as to work as a brake on your ponys quaters.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I thought taffy showed how to wrap it and I am mistaken. It is hard to explain but you take the strap through the loop and wrap it a few times (depending on how much slack you need to remove) around the shaft in front of the loop and back under itself towards the buckle. I will see if I can find a photo.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

this is only wrapped once because it has long shafts. Should give you an idea though.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

The picture is definitely helpful. Michaelvanessa helped me understand as well so I THINK I have it now. Its raining today but I'll try to do that next time we go out to drive and I'll take a picture to show you guys.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

This one is wrapped twice.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Endiku said:


> The picture is definitely helpful. Michaelvanessa helped me understand as well so I THINK I have it now. Its raining today but I'll try to do that next time we go out to drive and I'll take a picture to show you guys.


I would say on both ponies the strap needs to be raised 4" or so.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'll do that. I'm going to see if I can borrow some leather hole punches from someone, or buy my own.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

they're not that expensive and every stable should have that on hand
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm pretty sure my BO does, but you never know xD if not, would I get that at a hardware store or a tack store?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Both, either. You can also sometimes find them at your local feed store (if your feed stores are anything like mine and carry a bit of everything).


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Our feed store is actually our tack store as well xD good ole' Steinhausers. If the BO doesn't have a set I'll look for some when I go up this weekend for another load of feed.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

FWIW, I would go ahead and invest in one of the heavier duty ones. Those stamped aluminum ones are just too easy to bend. I've never been able to keep one of those for more than a few months before the handles bent all to heck.


----------

